

Ask HN: Please review my webapp for Twitter over IM - psranga

Would love to receive comments on my app: http://www.twimapp.com/
======
anigbrowl
I like it, it was easy to sign up and worked first time (and I'm not a big
twitter fan). It's good that you solicit ideas in your forum...but take some
time out to do some graphic design so it doesn't look like a student project.

~~~
psranga
Thanks, I appreciate the note. I spent a lot of time on the signup. I'm glad
you found it easy.

One reason I kept the website barebones is that users of this service will
rarely visit the website. But I know first impressions are important.

